# Low Level Food Poisoning?



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 16, 2006)

Low Level Food Poisoning? Today I was nauseous and had an upset stomach from lunch until now. Because it may not be the _cause _of it, I won't mention where I got the sandwich from (bookstore with coffee shop next door). When I ordered a chicken sandwich, the young woman behind the counter said that they were out because it was still early and their lunch shipment hadn't yet arrived. As an old fast food hand, that should have tipped me of that ALL the sandwiches were "yesterday's" and the one I ordered was old. Not thinking of this, I ordered it and about an hour after eating it I started to feel some sickness - like the first day of a flu that has not yet hit in full force but its presence is felt. Not bad enough to leave work over (particularly as the hostage standoff already cost us half a day), but unpleasant enough to sabotage my production.

So; the question is - how often do you think minor food poisoning occurs? Experienced it often? Thoughts?


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

I imagine it occurs with some frequency but it's so mild that we don't even feel it...or the symptoms are so mild that we easily attribute them to something else or ignore them altogether.

Insofar as minor food poisoning that results in noticeable symptoms, I think that's fairly rare.


----------



## MJS (Jun 16, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Low Level Food Poisoning? Today I was nauseous and had an upset stomach from lunch until now. Because it may not be the _cause _of it, I won't mention where I got the sandwich from (bookstore with coffee shop next door). When I ordered a chicken sandwich, the young woman behind the counter said that they were out because it was still early and their lunch shipment hadn't yet arrived. As an old fast food hand, that should have tipped me of that ALL the sandwiches were "yesterday's" and the one I ordered was old. Not thinking of this, I ordered it and about an hour after eating it I started to feel some sickness - like the first day of a flu that has not yet hit in full force but its presence is felt. Not bad enough to leave work over (particularly as the hostage standoff already cost us half a day), but unpleasant enough to sabotage my production.
> 
> So; the question is - how often do you think minor food poisoning occurs? Experienced it often? Thoughts?


 
I'd think alot of it would come down to how the food is initially handled and stored.  I often wonder about things like this when I go out to eat, but if we stop and think about it, if we got that paranoid, none of us would ever go to a restaurant.  Kinda like thinking that every time we get behind the wheel, we're going to have an accident.  

Now, I've never worked in a restaurant, fast food place, etc., so I'm not an expert, but I'd think that a sandwich that was just a day old would still be good.  My wife has cooked chicken and a day or so later I've still had left overs and felt fine.  Obviously, certain things should probably not be eaten after a certain amount of time.  This leads me to wonder, as I said above, how that sandwich was handled during its prep. stages.  

Glad that you're feeling better though. 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 16, 2006)

I would assume we get it more than we think.  Most of the time we assume it is just something that did not agree with our system.  There are way too many areas where contaminants can get in the food.


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2006)

That would explain after the chicken sandwich I eat why I get diaraehoa and pass off as a slight stomach upset which  I dont really associate with the food Ive just eaten!!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 16, 2006)

Food poisoning is a pretty common thing and most of it goes unnoticed and unreported because people shake it off as the flu.  Some 76 million cases are reported each year in the US (source) and can be attributed to over 5000 deaths a year.

The important thing is to be able to recognize the signs and symptoms of food poisoning and when to seek treatment.  I had food poisoning once and the experience is not one that I would EVER want to have again.  The nausea and vomiting were very extreme for me and came on really fast.

Here is a link to some signs and symptoms of food poisoning.  Remember they are only a guide.  If you suspect food poisoning and are feeling extremely sick, see a doctor.

Glad you are okay, Jonathan.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 16, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Food poisoning is a pretty common thing and most of it goes unnoticed and unreported because people shake it off as the flu. Some 76 million cases are reported each year in the US (source) and can be attributed to over 5000 deaths a year.
> 
> The important thing is to be able to recognize the signs and symptoms of food poisoning and when to seek treatment. I had food poisoning once and the experience is not one that I would EVER want to have again. The nausea and vomiting were very extreme for me and came on really fast.
> 
> ...


 
Good link Lisa!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Jun 16, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Good link Lisa!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



Thanks! :ultracool


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 17, 2006)

We are speaking of food born illness (most likely), food poisoning is different.

*So much for 500 being my post limit.:idunno:


----------

